# :-( unable to WRITE@LBA=0h: Input/output error

## strites

Tried to burn a DVD

```
/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/cd: "Current Write Speed" is 4.1x1385KBps.

:-( unable to WRITE@LBA=0h: Input/output error

:-( write failed: Input/output error
```

dmesg-ed

```
hda: DMA timeout retry

hda: timeout waiting for DMA

hda: status timeout: status=0xd0 { Busy }

hda: drive not ready for command

hda: ATAPI reset complete

hda: drive_cmd: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: drive_cmd: error=0x04 { AbortedCommand }

hda: DMA disabled

hda: irq timeout: status=0xd0 { Busy }

hda: ATAPI reset complete
```

hdparm-ed

```
 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  0 (off)

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 HDIO_GETGEO failed: Invalid argument
```

(enabling dma with -d1 doesn't chage anything)

I can still burn cds so... does anyone know wat's up?

----------

## veal

hello, i was just about to reply stating 'i have the same problem'... just since today, as it has been working flawlessly up to now.

but then i realized I bought DVD+Rs  :Rolling Eyes:  while in the past I always burnt DVD-R. then i tried a DVD-R and it worked again!  :Very Happy: 

although my burner should be capable of writing DVD+R...

dunno if it helps just thought i'd reply anyways.

----------

## strites

Thank's

It seems really a disk problem, because sometimes it doesn't happen...

holy sh*t I bought ccrappy dvds  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## jusalilbit

I've got the exact same thing happening.  Except I just burned a DVD+R 2 days ago and it worked just fine.  Anyone?

----------

## elpollodiablo

I tried to use growisofs for the first time today. I also had the same problem you guys reported. I'll explain what i did in 4 simple steps.

step 1

```

echo using_dma:0 > /proc/ide/hdd/settings

```

step 2

```

modprobe vfat

```

step 3

```

dvd+rw-format -full /dev/hdd

```

step 4

```

growisofs -Z /dev/hdd -R -J /path_to/folder

```

Some results  :Very Happy: :

```

Blanking media:

* DVD±RW/-RAM format utility by <appro@fy.chalmers.se>, version 4.10.

* 4.7GB DVD-RW media in Restricted Overwrite mode detected.

* formatting 90.1|

Burning media

Executing 'mkisofs -R -J /mnt/data/video/films/temp | builtin_dd of=/dev/hdd obs=32k seek=0'

Using ANTON000.ZIP;1 for  /Antonioni - Zabriskie Point (1970).zip (Antonioni, Soderbergh, Kar Wai - Eros.zip)

/dev/hdd: "Current Write Speed" is 4.1x1385KBps.

  0.24% done, estimate finish Tue Jun 14 14:19:37 2005

  0.49% done, estimate finish Tue Jun 14 14:02:31 2005

  0.73% done, estimate finish Tue Jun 14 13:56:51 2005

  [...]

```

My DVD recorder is (from dmesg):

```

LITE-ON DVDRW SOHW-1633S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

```

The DVR-RW support is (from dvd+rw-mediainfo)

```

INQUIRY:                [LITE-ON ][DVDRW SOHW-1633S][BS0C]

GET [CURRENT] CONFIGURATION:

 Mounted Media:         13h, DVD-RW Restricted Overwrite

 Media ID:              MCC 01RW4X  

 Current Write Speed:   4.0x1385=5540KB/s

 Write Speed #0:        4.0x1385=5540KB/s

GET [CURRENT] PERFORMANCE:

 Write Performance:     4.0x1385=5540KB/s@[0 -> 4294967295]

 Speed Descriptor#0:    00/4294967295 R@14.0x1385=19400KB/s W@4.0x1385=5540KB/s

READ DVD STRUCTURE[#10h]:

 Media Book Type:       33h, DVD-RW book [revision 3]

 Legacy lead-out at:    2298496*2KB=4707319808

READ DVD STRUCTURE[#0h]:

 Media Book Type:       33h, DVD-RW book [revision 3]

 Last border-out at:    0*2KB=0

READ DISC INFORMATION:

 Disc status:           appendable

 Number of Sessions:    1

 State of Last Session: reserved/damaged

 "Next" Track:          1

 Number of Tracks:      1

READ TRACK INFORMATION[#1]:

 Track State:           invisible incremental,damaged

 Track Start Address:   0*2KB

 Free Blocks:           0*2KB

 Fixed Packet Size:     16*2KB

 Track Size:            0*2KB

FABRICATED TOC:

 Track#1  :             14@0

 Track#AA :             14@0

 Multi-session Info:    #1@0

READ CAPACITY:          0*2048=0

```

The only thing that looks wired to me is related to the blanking process. Infact, blanking without vfat module loaded and / or dma enabled produces zero errors but loading vfat and disabling dma returns the error you guys noticed when using growisofs!  :Shocked: 

I have also written a simple perl script to handle everything. I can try to post it in here in the next few days.

michele

----------

## strites

the strange thing is that I can write on dvd+r media, but not in some dvd+R ones.

----------

## krazwerk

I posted here with this problem a short while ago (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-334295-highlight-k3b+burning.html) 

For some reason I updated my kernel to 2.6.11-ck10 and now my DVD burner doesn't work again. 

I've been searching all around for a real cause/solution, but it seems as though no one really knows where this problem comes from.

I've tried emerge --nodeps cdrtools, and then tried dvdrtools instead, and then recompiled my kernel with IDE SCSI Emulation, then without it... 

This is really driving me nuts!  :Shocked: 

----------

## strites

is there a kernel (of ANY version) witch you can burn dvd's? if so, what's that kernel? I want to test  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## krazwerk

So far I've been able to burn using ck-sources... but only sometimes. That's what annoys me the most! It only works sometimes... so you think you've solved the problem but you really haven't.  :Mad: 

----------

## strites

is there a particular version that works better than others?  :Wink: 

----------

## krazwerk

Hmmm... I had the most success with the 2.6.11-ck7 kernel. I'm using 2.6.11-ck10 right now but its a bit flakey.

----------

## strites

WHY there is only ONE ebuld of ck-sources!  :Shocked:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

